# Storm and Mini-Max Cooler and Frame Thread for the off-season!



## T.O.Mac (Jun 6, 2015)

*other views*

Boat on the water is at Westwater ramp waiting on shuttle...


----------



## jonseim (May 27, 2006)

Where'd you find the deal on the Canyon? My mini max needs a cooler I think.


----------



## Juanto (Sep 28, 2013)

My mini max rolls with an RTIC 45 cooler. Perfect fit. This was an ideal low flow MFS rig this August. Whitewater Machine works frame on this rig too - 4 bays.


----------



## CU_Mateo (Jul 22, 2016)

I have the Yeti 50 on my minimax and love it. Jon- from the looks of it T.O Mac may have one for sale


----------



## Floatin mucho (Mar 25, 2012)

*Mini max is the best boat ever*

Mine rolls with 2 Siberian outback 50s and a double rail 4 bay frame constructed from Gary's parts. It was perfect for an 18 day grand trip a couple weeks ago.


----------



## T.O.Mac (Jun 6, 2015)

@Floatin_Mucho...that looks like it was a blast! I have not done but one short overnight in my Mini-Max as of yet, but have a Westwater scheduled...I see you're out here on the West Slope, let's try and get on the river sooner than later-Maybe do a mini-boats trip, open to all


----------



## T.O.Mac (Jun 6, 2015)

jonseim said:


> Where'd you find the deal on the Canyon? My mini max needs a cooler I think.


sportsmen's warehouse had a coupon


----------



## T.O.Mac (Jun 6, 2015)

what dry box is that?


----------



## Floatin mucho (Mar 25, 2012)

T.O.Mac said:


> I see you're out here on the West Slope, let's try and get on the river sooner than later-Maybe do a mini-boats trip, open to all


That sounds great! I was thinking about a pre-permit season Salt trip if the water lines up... It would be awesome to get a big crew of minis together!


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

Canyon 55 in my storm... the pic loaded down is a 7 day low water mf... with a few polr cubes the 55 held ice for 19 days durring and after a spring owyhee trip. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2010)

Floatin mucho said:


> That sounds great! I was thinking about a pre-permit season Salt trip if the water lines up... It would be awesome to get a big crew of minis together!


 
I'm in if a 12 footer counts as mini enough.


Photo of March 2017 Salt trip.


----------



## bellanunbergMRP (Dec 10, 2018)

Just sold my storm last fall, but we had a canyon 55 in it, perfect fit and wide enough to make an awesome seat in place of a bench.


----------



## topbud (Apr 9, 2010)

I have a storm with a Canyon 55 and a custom dry box from Artisan Welding in Flagstaff. Supporting the locals with Canyon and Artisan. The dry box is about the same size as the Canyon. 
I have only used the frame set up on 2 San Juan trips. We usually self support R2 it, with bigger water.
I am usually packed for 2. On the Juan, we had a partner 2 burner stove, small propane, kitchen for 4 and some food in the dry box. food/beer in the cooler. We still ran 2 Aire landing pads. For such a small boat, we can carry a ton of stuff.
If I get on the Salt this year, I will most likely self support R2 again. So much more fun.


----------



## Cambo5150 (Mar 22, 2017)

I'm a fan of small gear boats. My max 12 is a little bigger but same concept. I'm running dual 65 qt coolers.


----------



## T.O.Mac (Jun 6, 2015)

Hey y'all!
If you are looking for a Canyon 55 for your small boat they have them on sale for $185!
support a great company in a crappy time!

https://canyoncoolers.com/products/outfitter-56


----------



## skiergirl (May 11, 2010)

How long is your frame? Ever want to trade orange for green thwarts I’m down laura


----------



## T.O.Mac (Jun 6, 2015)

my frame is 61" long...
last night I got bored and had some extra MDO laying around so I built new sideboards, floors, seatboard and deck...


----------



## protechie (Jun 16, 2005)

codycleve said:


> Canyon 55 in my storm... the pic loaded down is a 7 day low water mf... with a few polr cubes the 55 held ice for 19 days durring and after a spring owyhee trip.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


What kind of dry box are you running under your seat? I used a high back on a crossbar right now, but I've been considering adding another crossbar and mounting my seat to a drybox, which is what it looks like you've done.


----------



## T.O.Mac (Jun 6, 2015)

It's just a drop bag with a piece of MDO over the top with the seat mounted to it. I will take some other pictures soon.
-Thomas


----------



## dpwater (Aug 2, 2011)

Does anyone trust strapping the canyon from the sides rather than over the top? It makes for easy access on day runs, but doesn't seem rig to flip for big water. The fit in the mini Max is super. 

Any other suggestions for strapping/ mounting the cooler on a 2 bay frame with seat appreciated.


----------



## T.O.Mac (Jun 6, 2015)

If it is a day run, as you pointed out, then I will just strap the sides, as a courtesy to the river gods. On Westwater (the only "big" whitewater I have taken this boat down), I run the two straps on the sides to the frame, and then a couple of straps over the top, but I also am using it as a platform to strap chairs and cots...then when we get out of the canyon, and into the flat water, I will generally, move the cots and chair to the stern and remove the over the top straps. I would bet, that with two side straps, you could get away with just one on the top, but out of habit, I have never tried.


----------



## ACLakey (12 mo ago)

Resurrection of an older post.

I'm looking at the RTIC 45 or canyon 55 for my Storm and would like to see pictures of both. My buddy has a Yeti 45 in his and it is a good fit but the other two mentioned look to fill the boat better. 

I downloaded the pictures and put them in CAD for comparison and have landed on the two mentioned. 

Please post more pictures, thoughts and compassion.


----------



## Chapmatterson31 (May 4, 2021)

Second for resurrecting this post!

I've got a Westwater trip mid March and am in the process of getting my new Mini Max rigged up for it. As of right now I've got the Canyon Outfitter 75. It fits just snug between the tubes but runs a little tall for having a passenger in front. From looking at a lot of posts and the measurements it seems that the Canyon 55 fits slightly better and rides about 2" lower. I don't want to fork out another $300 to get a new cooler so if anyone in SW CO would like to trade up I would be down for an even trade for a Canyon 55 in similar condition (some cosmetic scratches but otherwise good condition).

I am also open to any tips/tricks/suggestions on rigging!


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

So when these little guys are loaded ( 350-400lbs? Or?) How do they handle?


----------



## Coleton PNW (May 15, 2020)

ACLakey said:


> Resurrection of an older post.
> 
> I'm looking at the RTIC 45 or canyon 55 for my Storm and would like to see pictures of both. My buddy has a Yeti 45 in his and it is a good fit but the other two mentioned look to fill the boat better.
> 
> ...


Here’s mine with a RTIC 45, works great. I also put the RTIC pad on the cooler when on the river. 



























She’s getting cleaned up now in prep for an upcoming fishing trip, so pardon the dirt. 

As for how it handles with the weight: I’m sure people will be shocked by the 3rd seat - it is rarely used but on docile fishing floats (Yakima canyon) it is fine, a bit of a dog though sitting low in the water with 3 people and gear. With 2 people and gear it is very nimble. I wish I had 8’ or maybe even 8.5’ oars though, currently running basic 7.5’ Carlisle’s.


----------



## ACLakey (12 mo ago)

Looks like a good fit. How far off the bottom do you have it suspended?


----------



## dpwater (Aug 2, 2011)

Rigged for a multi day it handles fine without a passenger. Day trips are no problem with a dog and passenger. I've had to rescue some people in sups that got hypothermic. I prefer to not have anything blocking my view downstream. Plus the added weight is a drag. Very noticeable.


----------



## zoemaster (May 1, 2012)

Chapmatterson31 said:


> I am also open to any tips/tricks/suggestions on rigging!


I found that a Pelican case (1637) works pretty nicely in my Mini Max setup as a dry box if you don't want to go with something custom.


----------



## Coleton PNW (May 15, 2020)

ACLakey said:


> Looks like a good fit. How far off the bottom do you have it suspended?


About 1” off the bottom. Don’t want the front buddy sitting up too high!


----------



## Heather_ (9 mo ago)

T.O.Mac said:


> So we're all getting a little restless in the between seasons of water and snow (though full disclosure, I have at least a couple more trips planned for November, God willing and the weather hold). I have a Hyside Mini-Max that has served me well this season with a WhiteWater Machine Works frame. I just pulled the trigger on a Canyon 55 Cooler to replace the Yeti 50 that I was using. The Yeti has been a great cooler for the last 9 or 10 years. I got it before I had ever been on my first commercial trip, and it's a great size for car camping and dragging beer on our adventures...BUT...I wanted to know if something would fit better. When I saw a good deal on a Canyon 55, I pulled the trigger and two overnight trips down, I have not been disappointed.
> 
> The Canyon is shorter, wider, and happens to fit great.
> 
> What do you like


T.O.Mac: its a few years later..... is Whitewater Machine Works 3 bay frame still your go to for your mini max? I think I read that you run 8' oars on it. Does this all still hold true for you? I am getting ready to set my mini max up and what you have posted here is looking pretty sweet. I'd appreciate hearing from you a great deal.


----------



## T.O.Mac (Jun 6, 2015)

Heather_ said:


> T.O.Mac: its a few years later..... is Whitewater Machine Works 3 bay frame still your go to for your mini max? I think I read that you run 8' oars on it. Does this all still hold true for you? I am getting ready to set my mini max up and what you have posted here is looking pretty sweet. I'd appreciate hearing from you a great deal.


It is. I have stopped running a low back chair on it, and just have a pad that Wet Dreams built that straps down to a piece of MDO for my seat and it's great. I wouldn't change a single thing about my set up after at least 100 days on the water in that boat over the last three years.


----------



## Heather_ (9 mo ago)

T.O.Mac said:


> It is. I have stopped running a low back chair on it, and just have a pad that Wet Dreams built that straps down to a piece of MDO for my seat and it's great. I wouldn't change a single thing about my set up after at least 100 days on the water in that boat over the last three years.


Super cool, T.O.Mac, thanks!


----------

